# Printing



## Rainbow Roy

Can you print straight from Lightroom CC or do I need to save it and bring it from another application. Print is not as in Lightroom Classic CC


----------



## Paul McFarlane

Hi Roy

No, you have to save the image first (desktop for example) and print from there. Doubtless Adobe will add additional options in later releases (just being able to save or send to Facebook is, admittedly, a bit limited! The option to email is quite sought after)


----------



## Rainbow Roy

Hello Paul, sorry new to all this editing software. As Lightroom CC saves it into the cloud, so I can save it to a hard drive as well, then bring it to another application. I have got that right.


----------



## Paul McFarlane

Rainbow Roy said:


> Hello Paul, sorry new to all this editing software. As Lightroom CC saves it into the cloud, so I can save it to a hard drive as well, then bring it to another application. I have got that right.


Exactly so. In CC, select the image you want, top right of the screen just to the left of the Cloud Sync symbol is the Export box (square, arrow pointing up) - click that and have two options: Save to [giving file type if it isn't simply a JPG, file location - which can be changed, and Size - so Full size, or you can reduce) and also Facebook

Set the file location to one of your choice on your local device and it will save there!


----------

